# Snow



## clarkstonmi (Sep 27, 2000)

Ok, it's the day before opening of gun season, and this morning I see the snow flying at 4:30 a.m. and I'm thinking yes, snow good for tracking deer and hopefully right after deer season it turn to late deer season then comes "Snowmobiling season". I can hardly wait to shovel snow, This is truely my time of the year.. snow snow snow.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2000)

Yeah, sure now we get snow after bow season is done. Well good luck to all you gun hunters and snomobilers.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Well was there enough snow for anyone to take their sled out for an early season run?


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

There isn't enough here in TC, but I heard just east of here around Grayling there should be enough.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

You have enough snow here in TC now, we got about 12" overnite with possiblity of 3-6 or so more today. Don't know how good the riding will be, as the ground underneath is no where near frozen, and its pretty sloppy. Don't know how long it will last as its suppossed to get around 40 this weekend.


----------



## loghog (Sep 18, 2000)

as of the 22nd ontonogan had 24 inches. Which made the huntin kinda tough but still had a ball.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Sounds like good snowshoeing.


----------

